

Mumbai based Pizzeria tests successful delivery by Drone - sravfeyn
http://tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/top-this-mumbais-francescos-pizzeria-uses-unmanned-drones-to-deliver-pizza-224184.html

======
ColinWright
It's an ad - it's not real.

Extensive discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7788356](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7788356)

